# rubiks.com DIY cubes, are they good???



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw that in A LOT of Nakajima's videos hes is using a www.rubiks.com DIY cube. They are currently out of stock but when they are in stock, should I buy a couple of these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 8, 2008)

i wnated to buy but i was put off by the shippin


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 8, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I saw that in A LOT of Nakajima's videos hes is using a www.rubiks.com DIY cube. They are currently out of stock but when they are in stock, should I buy a couple of these? Thanks in advance.



Get the Japanese speedcubing kit from cube4you. Although it's insanely expensive, it's worth it. Original Rubiks.com DIY center caps keep falling off, and the one I had seemed to pop a little too much. On the other hand, I've been using my Japanese cube for a while, barely pops at all, turns good.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 8, 2008)

They pop a lot.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 8, 2008)

hdskull said:


> They pop a lot.



another case of " the cuber not the cube "

yu nakajima has good hand control,he does his turn accurately,notice he didnt even lock up once on his storebought cube(yes the cube with abit of peeled off stickers is a storebought)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 8, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > They pop a lot.
> ...



Mean avatar anyway when They are in stoke, I midght buy a couple, why not....


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 8, 2008)

I've used rubiks.com DIYs almost exclusively for a few years now, for both 2H and OH. To me, they feel much better than all of the cube4you DIYs I've tried. The only annoying thing about them is the center caps don't stay in place. You can cut little paper squares and put them in the center caps to give them a tighter fit, but they will still pop off ocassionally. But other than that, I love rubiks.com DIYs. They are my favorite kind of cube!


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 8, 2008)

do they pop alot?

im in singapore and 1 rubiks DIY will cost me 20 USD with shipping !! GRR :angry:

@name: omg the ZB guy,Jason Baum *jaw drops at ur memory*


----------



## 36duong (Jun 8, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> shadowpartner said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull said:
> ...



Maybe Because Shipping is $20 US????


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 8, 2008)

Doesn't the *new* rubiks DIY come with better center caps, but worse overall feel or something? Anyone confirm this?


----------



## RafaelChan (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes New DIY at rubik's.com have now better center cups... but my last cube(old one) the center cup is falling off.. so i glue it..hehehe


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 9, 2008)

Can someone post a picture of how it looks like? Is it like the Japanese speedcubing kit?


----------



## RafaelChan (Jun 9, 2008)

ye post some pictures...and one thing whats the diff of Japanese Speed Cubing kit And Normal Speed cubin kit??? exept the colors... i want to now..


@harris

do you have Yahoo messenger or something???.. i have some questions to ask..


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 9, 2008)

my rubiks.com cube now has cube4you type(b) pieces, and is my OH cube. It used to be my favorite 2H cube before i changed the pieces, but then it just worked so well for OH that I kept it, and I use a type (a) assembly cube frol cube4you for 2H. Maybe a type (d) soon, i heard they are great but mine has yet to arrive.

EDIT: this post has some terrible English. English is a second language to a lot of people on this site and most of them have better grammar than me.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 9, 2008)

http://sgcubers.com/forum/index.php?topic=197.0

jap speedcube all u need to know


----------



## hdskull (Jun 9, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > They pop a lot.
> ...



Yes, I agree, I cannot control my fingers/hands/arms/limbs perfectly. I do not have the precision that Yu Nakajima or Jason Baum has, but my comment was on what I think of the cube and my experiences. If it's better I put it this way, I shall: The Rubik's DIY, in my past experiences, has popped more than any of the other DIYs that I have tried. Like you said, with practice one might gain the precision or the movement tendency to be able to not pop with this cube.



shadowpartner said:


> do they pop alot?



Why ask if you know the answer? 


shadowpartner said:


> another case of " the cuber not the cube "



By the way for the center caps, you need a bigger piece of paper and push in hard at all sides at the same time. My caps hasn't popped since.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jun 9, 2008)

I always heard that cube4you type (c)s were the same as Rubik's. Is that still the case (was it ever the case)?



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> this post has some terrible English. English is a second language to a lot of people on this site and most of them have better grammar than me.


Haha, same, my post-SAT English has gone down the crapper


----------



## Michael_Wee (Jul 19, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Can someone post a picture of how it looks like? Is it like the Japanese speedcubing kit?


look at my facebook picture harris you have already added me as your friend the picture that i have as my profile pic is the japanes speedcubing kit don't get it from C4Y get it from Any toyrus store in east asia they ARE ALOT CHEAPER THEY COST LESS THAT US$25


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think you should they pop constantly if your not an abnormally accurate turner. You have to remember Nakajima is one of a kind. Also center caps fall off quite a bit.
I say this from personal experience. 

But on the upside i just got my first type D, it is the god of cubes in my opinion the only flaw is it locks up a tad but overall the best cube. (in my opinion)


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 19, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone post a picture of how it looks like? Is it like the Japanese speedcubing kit?
> ...



Yah, i know how the japanese speedcubing kit looks like, I just don't know if the DIYs from rubiks.com are now the same as that (didn't order any lately)


----------



## dinki1968 (Jul 19, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Michael_Wee said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Chan said:
> ...



I think Rubik's DIY, and Japanese Speedcubing kit is just the same. I guess. ^_^ the only difference is that, the only thing that you'll put on the Speedcubing kit is the center cap. And also the packaging. ^_^


----------



## Statical (Jul 19, 2008)

erm i just want to ask will the rubiks.com diys have any problems like screw coming out when solving like some of the c4y diys do?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 19, 2008)

Rama says he doesn't like them, the new ones.


----------



## Henxu (Jul 19, 2008)

I've ordered 2 from c4u (without box) and they wiill arrive the next month  (Damned paypal?? xD) so James don't want to send it before he receives the money, well i want to try them, i believe that they will be good but who knows


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 19, 2008)

well i agree with hd skull they do pop alot. but it really depends on how accurately you turn the cube, if you find yourself a sloppy turner regardless of how fast you are it will pop alot.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 19, 2008)

kevin.: for some reason this thred was revived, I don't actually want one now  my type d's are fine!


----------



## Rama (Jul 19, 2008)

@Harris Chan: They have a worse feel alright and you still need to glue the center caps from what I experienced with the 4 new Rubik's cubes.

@hdskull: it's a real bad product compared from their older mold, I hope they'll make an re-issue of the old mold.

I love the Rubik's DIY's from 2006, they cut corner insanely good after a while and they barely pop, I had mine for 1.5 years befor I dropped it.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea, my new Rubiks.com that I just received a couple of days ago pops a lot, and one of the center caps won't stay on for more than 5 turns. Seems pretty good for OH, though.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jul 23, 2008)

I recieved my white diy from rubik's 2 days ago. Altogether it was $21.54. The shipping took 4-5 days, and 2 of those days were over the weekend. And the shipping was $8.55, I live in TN, and it came from Ontario. The center caps are horrible, but stick-tac eliminates that problem. The lube that comes with it is really good, because it dries really fast and makes a film over the surfaces that it was on, it's really milky, but it dries in 30 minutes at most. It comes with two sets of stickers, so that's a plus. Also, the packaging is really good too. It came in this order, outside to inside. Shrinkwrapped box, peanuts, box, peanuts, bag with parts and lube. I haven't had any other diys, but this cube is awesome. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## bearit (Jul 23, 2008)

I've heard lot's of mixed stuff about them. Personally I stick with other diy's, though if I ever happen to have some spare money I might pick up one just to get a better feel for it. Of course we have seen what Yu Nakajima has done with a rubik's diy, so they obviously can be very good cubes.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jul 23, 2008)

The old rubiks diy really benefit from a steel wool rub down; I found mine had quite a few hang ups even when loosely set until I invested the 20 minutes to smooth out the seams. Cube is now easily as nice as a cube4you type A white which was previously much smoother.

Try it.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> do they pop alot?
> 
> im in singapore and 1 rubiks DIY will cost me 20 USD with shipping !! GRR :angry:
> 
> @name: omg the ZB guy,Jason Baum *jaw drops at ur memory*



They sell the Japanese Speedcubing set at toysRus in Singapore, you know... $30 SGD (about $20 usd), a bit expensive..


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> shadowpartner said:
> 
> 
> > do they pop alot?
> ...



Aren't they different?


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 4, 2008)

much difference there is...... 

JSKs have this snap on caps. stays on good and very easy to take out. they pop less (now).


----------



## endrew360 (May 8, 2009)

how much would shipping be if i was in california


----------



## Vryon (May 8, 2009)

Japanese Rubiks DIY Kit Set is not really good, POPS all the time.

How do you know this ?
Answer: I bought the the 15th kit already. And i wasted like over 200 USD


----------



## GermanCube (May 8, 2009)

Vryon said:


> Japanese Rubiks DIY Kit Set is not really good, POPS all the time.
> 
> How do you know this ?
> Answer: I bought the the 15th kit already. *And i wasted like over 200 USD*



Did you buy 15 kits?

Why, if they weren't any good?

200 US$


----------



## Vryon (May 8, 2009)

I just dont know, i mean me and my friends each bought one at the same time. We play around a month with every cubes. And even lubed with jig-a-loo
But it still keep pop out every solves, unless you tighten it but it hardly turn and cut corners


----------



## pentrixter (May 12, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> my rubiks.com cube now has cube4you type(b) pieces, and is my OH cube. It used to be my favorite 2H cube before i changed the pieces, but then it just worked so well for OH that I kept it, and I use a type (a) assembly cube frol cube4you for 2H. Maybe a type (d) soon, i heard they are great but mine has yet to arrive.
> 
> EDIT: this post has some terrible English. English is a second language to a lot of people on this site and most of them have better grammar than me.


Hmm... has anyone else tried DIY frame + b cubies other than pizzaguy and Erik? I guess what I'm trying to say is that rubiks.com DIYs might be good for that hybrid.


----------

